
An Investigation into PEPP-PT - tastroder
https://nadim.computer/posts/2020-04-17-pepppt.html
======
tastroder
Context: PEPP-PT is a COVID contact tracing platform that a few EU governments
seem to be actively encouraging. So far they have not produced anything for
public assessment with an expected rollout within the next few weeks.

Note that I don't necessarily think this analysis is complete but it
represents the opaque nature in which this lobby group is currently behaving.

